# What sort of yield to expect from these BGA chips?



## indecided (Apr 14, 2017)

I had someone offer me a large quantity of these mixed chips.

Asking rate seems rather high, over 180 bucks a pound.

What do you guys think? worth a gander?

Agilent QCPM-8893



International Rectifier ip2003APbF. Datasheet at http://www.infineon.com/dgdl/ip2003apbf.pdf?fileId=5546d462533600a4015355c321d615e8



Focus Enhancements (can't identify the chip model)


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Apr 14, 2017)

180 a lb
Around 4.5g a lb to break even.

That seems pretty high to me, but I haven't ever personally ran any of those. I can only speculate.


----------



## g_axelsson (Apr 14, 2017)

Extremely hard to say, the power chips (few connectors) probably have a lot less bond wires and possibly made of aluminum. The FOCUS chip have a lot of connection points and each of them is probably bonded to the chip so the amount of bond wires are a lot higher. The smaller dimensions would also mean it probably is gold bond wires as it's easier to make thin gold wires.

But there might also just be a flip-chip under the plastic so it could be very poor. Only an assay could tell definitely.

When processing random BGA chips you run a statistics game, there might be some bad chips but there probably are a few good too so in the end it evens out. But when running one single type there is no other chip to compensate for a bad one. All are just as bad.

4.5g/lb feels like an extremely high number just to break even, then add work, chemicals and other costs and it sounds like a loosing proposition. I would walk away without an assay and a proper margin.

Göran


----------

